# My webcomic:  I need suggestions/opinions!!!



## Scurrow (Dec 23, 2008)

www.snapneckduck.com

What do you think and what should I do to improve/make it look better?

I want to put a blog On the page rather than have it link to livejournal, but i have to figure out how to do that ish.

Thanks FUR looking


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Dec 23, 2008)

Add tails


----------



## WhiteHowl (Dec 24, 2008)

I can be really mean or really understanding. How would you want my criticism


----------



## Scurrow (Dec 24, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> I can be really mean or really understanding. How would you want my criticism



Really mean.


----------



## catboy-randl (Jan 8, 2009)

The productivity is going well, I say go forward in a style and pace that makes you comfortable. :3


----------

